# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Φωτογραφική μηχανή Sony Cyber-Shot 10.1 mega pixels

## paulk

Πωλείται φωτογραφική μηχανή σε άριστη κατάσταση και ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένη, λειτουργεί χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
Είναι κρίμα να πεταχτεί και για αυτό την δίνω. 
Μαζί δίνω δώρο την θήκη και ένα πανάκι καθαρισμού για την οθόνη.
35 ευρώ.

----------

